# You guys killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!

You all keep putting such interesting projects up...that I simply HAVE to try it RIGHT NOW!!!!

So far this week you all have simply induced me into making 3 dishcloths (which us girls in Down Under had never even heard of) and started another (of course I had to go buy enough cotton for anout 20 of them)...

Started not just one BUT two Navajo Blankets..liked the first one so much just HAD to start another in a different colour combination...Both size 7' x 5'......

Fell in love with a pattern for a baby cacoon someone talked about...so of course I had to start one of them as well...

started a set of 9 placemats (only 2 completed)....

then someone talked about a shrug...never heard of them...so of course I simply HAD to go looking for a pattern for one..and start that...

Now unless I put a padlock on this dang computer...I just KNOW that you all are going to entice me into something else!!!!

I just love this site and all you friendly peeps....thank you one and all.....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Expanding your knowledge and trying new projects is so much fun! :>)
Though it can become overwhelming at times.
Sit back and enjoy.

I log on here about 2 times a day and read all the posts and sections. 
Though I DO HAVE TO finally say "NO" at a late hour of the night.
Telling myself it will be here tomorrow. :>)


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Well Traffy163, you forgot entrelac.You'd better stay away from it because it is highly addictive. But really get some sleep.


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

I know how you feel! I have hunted down so many patterns that I will never have time to make them all. I have spent the last 4 days looking for a pattern I Thought I saw somewhere, finally settled on a different one that I found along the way. I still have 4 rows to go to finish one project, and about 1/8 of a shawl that I haven't touched since I found this site. Now I have at least 4 patterns I want to start IMMEDIATELY! All because I got on this site and have to follow every suggestion/idea as far as I can go! LOL


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Now, there is the crocheting to master!!! keep it up, I have done the same sort of thing, we had never heard of knitted dish/face clothes but I have now made several, I just love the illusion knitting patterns.
I have just ordered 3 patterns and wool for them for the winter, and some more cotton.
I got some super lambs wool, alpaca and silk blend from here: http://www.packlanewool.co.uk/sirdar-balmoral-dk-50g-476-damask.ir?cName=offers-sale-yarns.

They have a fantastic sale on, also some from Hejhog, they have some fantastic yarns at cut price.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

good enough for me.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Well Traffy163, you forgot entrelac.You'd better stay away from it because it is highly addictive. But really get some sleep.


OMG...what is that?????????????????

Grrr NOw i have to go searching and find out lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

hehe it would seem I AM NOT the only one who has fallen in love with this site then....My H tells me I am have become addicted to it...I THINK HE IS RIGHT!!!!


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

O my goodness you have become addicted like mst of us on here it dosen't take long finish all them projects if you eer get the time when you not on here. Lik yourself I lovethis forum too not just fothe knitting they even helped me give up smoking its just great

Anne frm Ireland


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

have to agree with you Maryanne I seen a pattern on here for entrelac went to lys and started one Friday and I love it

Anne



maryanne said:


> Well Traffy163, you forgot entrelac.You'd better stay away from it because it is highly addictive. But really get some sleep.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

annie h said:


> have to agree with you Maryanne I seen a pattern on here for entrelac went to lys and started one Friday and I love it
> 
> Anne
> 
> ...


YEP she got me in toooo lol....Of course while I sit here and type this I am trying it out!!!!!!!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> hehe it would seem I AM NOT the only one who has fallen in love with this site then....My H tells me I am have become addicted to it...I THINK HE IS RIGHT!!!!


Oh we all love this site!! So we are right with you!! I have stayed up way too late, more than nights than i can remember!! LOL
I'm always finding new things I want to try!! And I make alot of dishcloths, mostly as gifts. But they are a good way for me to practice new stitch patterns!!
So welcome to the club!! You're in good company! :-D

Myra, Alabama, USA


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it is true... We are all GREAT enablers!!! We will assist you in finding everything you need to FEED that addiction!!!! Are we not the best?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> annie h said:
> 
> 
> > have to agree with you Maryanne I seen a pattern on here for entrelac went to lys and started one Friday and I love it
> ...


What entrelac pattern are you making Annie? It's such a fantastic technique you'll find it hard to put down.

And you Traffy163, what are you trying out?


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

get a timer and set it otherwise you can be here all day and night


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Pace yourself! Harder said than done when new patterns keep popping up every day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been saying the same thing, and having people on from all over the world doesn't help. There is always someone on and there have been nights I just don't even bother going to bed!

Right now I'm supposed to be weeding - but it's so hot out - did 2 hrs. and gave self permission to wait till 5:30. Thought I'd just check in for a half hour and go upstairs and accomplish something. 2 hr. later, I'm still here.

I need to be accountable to someone or make up a reward system or figure out how to scroll with my nose so I can keep knitting. Glad to know I'm not alone, but still.....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


Oh yes, absolutely, I'm buying it!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

My first project in entrelac was a scarf for my sister. I had to learn it so I could convert it to my machine.


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow,you are very ambitious! Happy knitting to you!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

It is actually a lot easier on the machine than by hand.







Lani said:


> Wow,you are very ambitious! Happy knitting to you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

WellI finished my first entrelac item today, a scarf done with yarn from my stash. The good thing with all the things I start from here is most use my stash because I am such a hurry to start them I don't have time to get more yarn. And I am planning my next entrelac scarf- using some of mothers stash.



maryanne said:


> Well Traffy163, you forgot entrelac.You'd better stay away from it because it is highly addictive. But really get some sleep.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Traffy, and just to help you out some more, if you need wool check out www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au

cheers
sharon


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

OK You got me on the entrelac pattern. Now I too have got to try it. My boxer hates this site. She rarely gets her long walks anymore.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

I only joined up a week or so ago and it is only partially helping my let's get things finished year.

I have knitted 3 baby hats since then. I have purchased online and am waiting for a 2 up sock knitting book and another one I happened to come across while looking for it. Have resisted the temptation to buy any more yarn (not sure how long that will last) so I guess I am using up some of my stash


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

who needs face book this is better. and more addictive. but need to limit myself to it as well or i never get to have any sleep. and welcome to the best "face book" from another ausie im from south australia.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

When I was in my really mad knitting phase and lived down south I used Bendigo Knitting Mills a lot.

Currently in Queensland so knitting definitely a winter sport


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

When I was in my really mad knitting phase and lived down south I used Bendigo Knitting Mills a lot.

Currently in Queensland so knitting definitely a winter sport


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in Tassie but visited the mill in January, had a wonderful time and had it all shipped home so when we finished our holiday I had lots of bags of wool to play with


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


Hi there traffy163. You are obviously not alone but braver than me as I had never heard of knitted dishcloths before but wasn't game to admit it! I too fell in love with the baby cocoon and made one with a hat for our daughter. I think we all get hooked on this site and probably all go to bed much later than we should but it is fun and interesting. I haven't seen many "Down Under girls" - I live at Bundanoon in the Southern Highlands (Bowral way). I'm having trouble getting used to the weights of yarn rather than the ply of yarn but no doubt it is something to get used to. Happy knitting


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

How lovely to come home to all that wool

They used to be the only place you buy 2ply yarns.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

I printed off a conversion chart that I have found helpful

You can find it here

http://www.yarnforward.com/tension.html


----------



## knitwit4me (May 13, 2011)

I know exatiley how you feel. i started here just a little bit before you, and i say the same thing love everybody. Vron.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I can't stay up late because DH has to work very early, but as you can see I start early...it's about 3:30 am here. It is so wonderfully habit forming!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

They used to be the only place you buy 2ply yarns.[/quote]

Lap, I can remember my grandmother crocheting 2 ply which she ordered from New Zealand about 40 years ago. She grew up in NZ and went back there on a regular basis, ordered her 2 ply while she was there and then came home to wait for it to turn up. She did try to teach me to crochet ... it didn't work. But at least her knitting and patchwork lessons worked.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

You all talk about going to mills. How do you find where the mills that are in your states? I have been knitting for 50 years and most of my yarn comes from Walmart, Hobby Lobby, & Micheal's. Except in the early 90's my husband and I went to Holland and I got some wonderful yarn there but just enough to make a sweater while we were traveling around. I now have a speciality shop about 15 miles from me and we have become great friends. I never heard of entrelac, is it easy to learn or complicated? I'm laid up for about two weeks with foot surgery and this is the best baby sitter I have ever had. Love you all... :thumbup:


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

The Bendigo Knitting Mill is in Victoria, Australia.

http://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au/

Just had a look at their website and couldn't see whether they send overseas. You could email and ask.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

My mother was a beautiful knitter and taught me.

She passed away when I was in my late teens but I still have memories of sitting knitting with her while we watched the Australian Tennis Open.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

What a wonderful memory. My Mom died when I was 18 and we never did anything together. I was Daddy's little girl and my brother was Mom's Baby Boy. I an very envious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I did a search for Canadian woollen mills and found the following http://www.shetlandsheepinfo.com/FLEECE/mills.htm only checked Canada as I have a daughter heading that way in a couple of months to live & work for 2 years.
Found this one for US http://www.blackberry-ridge.com/ most of the others seemed to be only for apparel not knitting yarn


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

I've been looking entrelac for a while but haven't tried it either.

Found a couple of beautiful lace entrelac shawl patterns. Each section had a lacy design. If I can find them again will put up a link.

They were so inspiring. Think I should begin with just simple entrelac to start with.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

Just had a look at the blackberry ridge site.

The shawl patterns are just gorgeous


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I, too love this site. I am on it every morning4:30 am after going to bed early and getting up with my DH before he goes to work. He reads and I use the comptuer to check my favorite site. There are so many hints, tips, ideas and patterns. I love the fact that is is world wide, but wish there were more Scandinavians. I love their two color knitting.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

Taffy you are a riot, I was up early this morning and read your excerpt laughing so much I woke up my boys lol


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


you are so right, facebook is not something I enjoy only enough to ans friends that are on there occassionally


----------



## Soke-Fong (Apr 16, 2011)

I so agree with the lot of you about this site - it is more than informative, have lots of ideas for new things to do, new stitches - the people are SO nice ! And I love the international aspect of it as well. 

Someone direct me to the baby cocoon please ! I missed it. Might contemplate it for the sister of my daughter's boyfriend who lost their mother to cancer last summer before her time. I feel like I should do something for her that her mother might have done - had she been into handicraft things.


----------



## frogmoon (Apr 26, 2011)

I know! I have been making baby booties for everyone I know having a baby, thinking about having a baby, or still able to have a baby! Too fun!!!!!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

See, this what I mean. Everyone on here is always thinking of others and what might make there life easier. Ya'll are a great support group. :roll:


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

lap said:


> I printed off a conversion chart that I have found helpful
> 
> You can find it here
> 
> http://www.yarnforward.com/tension.html


wow that was excellent I have been looking for something like that, also love some of there lopi knitting books. I will definatly be ordering some from that site not to mention the difficulty I have figuring out the correct yarn for things I want to do


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

lap said:


> The Bendigo Knitting Mill is in Victoria, Australia.
> 
> http://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au/
> 
> Just had a look at their website and couldn't see whether they send overseas. You could email and ask.


oh this is so great and they must send over the world cause they have the money conversion chart, don't know about shipping tho


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


I have people asking why I'm not on facebook that much anymore. My farms are over run with weeds and wilted crops and no commentws from me thqt much anymore. I just say to busy.....making xmas gifts and talking to people around the world. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

shanni said:


> I did a search for Canadian woollen mills and found the following http://www.shetlandsheepinfo.com/FLEECE/mills.htm only checked Canada as I have a daughter heading that way in a couple of months to live & work for 2 years.
> Found this one for US http://www.blackberry-ridge.com/ most of the others seemed to be only for apparel not knitting yarn


shows the top one is also in the us got it in my favorites, boy do i love this place so many wonderful people to chat and learn from


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

Soke-Fong said:


> I so agree with the lot of you about this site - it is more than informative, have lots of ideas for new things to do, new stitches - the people are SO nice ! And I love the international aspect of it as well.
> 
> Someone direct me to the baby cocoon please ! I missed it. Might contemplate it for the sister of my daughter's boyfriend who lost their mother to cancer last summer before her time. I feel like I should do something for her that her mother might have done - had she been into handicraft things.


just put it in ur search enjine for knitting baby coocoons, free patterns of coarse

:-D


----------



## Soke-Fong (Apr 16, 2011)

I didn't want to say the obvious but this is the best support group that I have ever seen. And you guys make me laugh as well.

Love the chat about too much wool !! That was hilarious !

Someone please talk me out of buying a whole new set of bamboo knitting needles, or two sets - straight and circular ones !


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> sweetnessprecious said:
> 
> 
> > Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)
> ...


this is a wonderful site I just sit and laugh learn and knit, I lost my hubby last june and have really been depressed a lot but this site just gives me tons of things to get into and laugh at. thank you all from the bottom of my heart


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Enablers R Us


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Facebook pales in comparison to the addiction to this site. I am like many of you -- if I like a project, I have to make sure I have enough yarn to do it many more times. Once I planned to use up my crochet thread; I now have a cabinet and some bins allocated to keeping my threads (they multiplied, didn't they - and all by themselves).


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Crocheted afghans are my addiction.
I make them for charity.
I finished one last night as as soon as I did, I started another one.
The crocheted shrug is easy to do.
You just make a long rectangle the distance between both
hands. 
Then, you fold it in half and sew up both sides. Leaving
and opening at the shoulders.
Now, you can crochet around the opening at the shoulder
and keep increasing with any pattern you like.
You can also add some crochet around the end of the sleeves.
This is so easy to crochet.


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Join the club Its a whole world without face book n twitter!!!!!


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

I love it! Nice to know I'm not the only one who works on a "reward" system


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't wait to check the email. Go to the site while drinking my morning coffee about 6:30am. I just love coming here.


----------



## knittingqueenbarb (Jun 1, 2011)

That's because we have to do our part for our knitting friends in the other time zones. So it never stops. Actually my new favorite line..."not tonight dear - I'm in KNITTING PARADISE!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

You guys are gonna get me hooked yet! I just gotta wait till the outside spring stuff is done tho!!! Frustrating! lol! Keep the great ideas coming!!


----------



## Soke-Fong (Apr 16, 2011)

I found the Baby Cocoon sites ! Bad news - for me ! I can't wait to do one now ! lol - got to get off this site !!!


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree about the entrelac. I've made 2 llllooooonnnnngggg scarves and have yarn for 2 more. Working with variegated yarn is so much fun seeing what pattern develops

And then there are SOCKS! :thumbup:


----------



## Bunique (May 9, 2011)

LOL ,I totally understand .
I am from Oregon and am new to all of this .
Love your sense of humor .


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Please maryanne, What is entrelac? It is a new word to me xxx


----------



## Soke-Fong (Apr 16, 2011)

I see nobody is going to dissuade me from buying new bamboo needles so I think that I will indulge myself, afterall the other sets of needles I have are some years older than my daughter and she is 22 !!


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh OH now I'm going to have to find out too !


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a wonderful way to start my day!!!! You ladies and men are so funny. I too have become addicted to this forum. Within the last two weeks I have made 4 scarves and two dishclothes with the state of Texas in the middle. The clothes I turned into a wall hanging by placing them in shadow boxes so they can be hung on the walls of two dear Texan friends. My next project is a sweater for my 7 year granddaughter. Thank you for the advice and fun.


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh yes! That's what we do. Our mission in life, so to speak.. I stay so bleary-eyed that everyone is thinking I'm depressed. I'm not depressed--just tired. But I can't stay away from this site. Addiction? That's the right name for it.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


I like it!
Virginia


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

LAUGHING OUT LOUD! And now wait until you find the patterns for the cute little animals or the cute little hats that look like cup cakes! Thankfully we all keep each other going and cheering each other on!


----------



## virg (Jun 4, 2011)

All you people are so right its so addictive, but its so nice just cann't wait to check in every morning. love it virg


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> I agree about the entrelac. I've made 2 llllooooonnnnngggg scarves and have yarn for 2 more. Working with variegated yarn is so much fun seeing what pattern develops
> 
> And then there are SOCKS! :thumbup:


I still have to try the entrelac and the socks! I'm prepared though!! I followed your links and I'm ready!

I do soooo know where you are coming fromk Traffy163!

Virginia


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh yes! That's what we do. Our mission in life, so to speak.. I stay so bleary-eyed that everyone is thinking I'm depressed. I'm not depressed--just tired. But I can't stay away from this site. Addiction? That's the right name for it.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't live without this site. Haven't been able to go on the computior for a couiple of days. Had to do yard work and finish a baby quilt for my girlfriend's new grand daughter. So now I need to get caught up on the lastest. Probably is a good thing that I work full time or I would never get off this site. Luv you all.


----------



## kazza44p (May 5, 2011)

Hi There,
Where in Downunder are you? I am originally from Geelong, Victoria, did rN training in Melbourne at the Alfred Hospital Prahran, then Sydney St Vincents hospital, Darlinghurst. Now I am living in Indian Rocks Beach on the Gulf in Florida. We are 100yards from the beach. I take my chair and knit on the beach. One knitter came up and asked for a photo to show her knitting group, Ha Ha!

I know what you are saying about becoming smitten. I am soon to be a grandmother and all I want to do is scour the internet for baby patterns and knit. I have photos of my projects on ravelry.com under same user name as here kazza44p. I have a really cute coccoon pic attached here and can send you the pattern.
Do you have a pic of the Navajo rug? It sounds beautiful.
Bye for now,
Karen


----------



## kazza44p (May 5, 2011)

I can send you the pattern for the one I made. There are pics I just posted here of the cocoon/sack and cap. I found the pattern online but will send it to you here attached. It is called bernat Baby coccoon sack and cap.
It is very cute and colourful, 100% cotton, so soft. I used Sugar n' Cream from Michaels about $2 per ball.
Have fun!
Karen


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

traffy, i missed the navajo blanket pattern . do u have it. would you mind sending it to me. i can't find one and i would like it. i know what you mean about this site i have to do mine at 4am in the morn. so i can get anything else done


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

traffy, i missed the navajo blanket pattern . do u have it. would you mind sending it to me. i can't find one and i would like it. i know what you mean about this site i have to do mine at 4am in the morn. so i can get anything else done


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

It seems everyone who finds this site becomes addicted. The problem is, not a single one of us really wants a cure. We love our condition. All we want is more and more of everything - especially yarn and hours in the day. 

We're knitters, we're addicted and we love it!


----------



## kazza44p (May 5, 2011)

Talk about international, I was checking in from Italy last month. We found out my husband's daughter is pregnant and were both fighting over the one internet connection stick. I was scouring the net for patterns and found this site, Ha! So, what with the jetlag and only one stick, when I woke up early mornings I'd get up to access the internet before the brute wanted/needed the stick. One morning it was 4am and I sat up in bed and announced, "Time to knit!" My husband said, "You just stay right there!" Ha Ha! My NON knitter stepdaughter LOL, she loved hearing this and begged me never to stop knitting for her son. I pledged I will never stop, not until he is older and refuses to wear my sweaters because they are uncool 

I love this site too, I asked a question yesterday and have an answer today. Many very helpful, giving people on this site. I am not on Facebook either, it seems stupid and a waste of time. As someone earlier said here is productive along with some fellowship and laughs.

Cheers Karen, gotta fix my cardigan - picking up stitches.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

I also spend a lot of time on this site. I got rid of my Facebook page and enjoy reading what everyone has to say on this site. Although I have knitted and crocheted for many, many years (and had my own shop)I learn a lot from you guys. I'll share something I learned yesterday. Recently, a friend of mine got married to a Jamacian and they visited with me yesterday. He saw my workroom with all my yarn and, with his delightful accent, told me he could knit hats. I gave him the tools and he began to knit away with two strands coming from the same skein. One strand he knited, dropped it, picked up the other strand in back and purled it,doing this all the way across and for the next five rows. Then he went back to k & P with one strand. The five rows actually made a tube which will be the head band of the hat. In it he will run a string so it can be drawn up to fit any size head. I was fascinated. Since I make my summer caps out of cotton, I love the idea of being able to tightening them as they stretch.


----------



## jbreach (Jun 5, 2011)

How do I get to entrelac?


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

We all know from experience--That's what this forum does to you!!! 

We knitters are a "click" like no other!!! Good friends who stay up all night to yack yack yack and brag brag brag (about our projects and our kids/grandkids). 

We've found a sisterhood (Oh Yeah--there are some GREAT guys here, too!!!) here of good, knowledgeable friends who we can talk to and ask for the best advice ever. The people who put this forum together deserve a HUGE reward in heaven for uniting us. 

Welcome to the clan, all "newbies". You're one of us now.


----------



## jbreach (Jun 5, 2011)

If anyone has illustration of Navajo blanket and directions would love it.


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

I never get round to reading all the forum articles,as I get carried away looking on sites that members suggest and then haven't much time to sit and knit.So I have put all knitting forums in a folder to pick out at random on a rainy day.I will be way behind you all but Can't put them in the deleted section of the computer.It's like not throwing magazines away in case there is something in it you may need one day.
Made myself an entrelac jumper years ago in a random dye in peach,yellow and white colours.I loved it.Shirley.


----------



## ladyhil (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm hooked on this sight too! Find myself signing on at odd times of the day. 

Just checked out direcdtions for entrelac pattern, it's a must try...soon!


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Soke-Fong, re needles..
Many people love the feel of bamboo and find the yarn doesn't slip as much as on metal or plastic. However, I feel they do not have a sharp enough point for the many things I knit. I recently bought Denise kit of circular needles which I also use as straight needles. I love everything about them. Of course, having owned my own shop, I have a set of each size and length; plastic and metal. I always reach for the circular first..... if I don't have a project on them! So, to answer your question.... I would not buy bamboo. (That should get you a lot of come back! LOL



Soke-Fong said:


> I didn't want to say the obvious but this is the best support group that I have ever seen. And you guys make me laugh as well.
> 
> Love the chat about too much wool !! That was hilarious !
> 
> Someone please talk me out of buying a whole new set of bamboo knitting needles, or two sets - straight and circular ones !


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:-D :-D DITTO!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Well Traffy163, you forgot entrelac.You'd better stay away from it because it is highly addictive. But really get some sleep.


Just great... yet another site for me to check out!!!LOL!! You are all so B_A_D!!! (in a great way!!)!! I used to be a face booker but haven't seen it in days since joining on here!! Only problem is I don't get a lot of knitting done either as I am always looking at patterns and reading these posts!! Gotta love it though!!

My binder of projects has doubled in size since joining here! You are all so talented and your advice has been so very helpful...I have tried a few new techniques and have since changed my old techniques for the new ones!! I have also passed this site onto another knitter who is looking forward to checking it out too!!
Thanks for such wonderful ideas everyone !! You all rock!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


I know how you feel!! Since joning up here I have copied all sort of new patterns I want to try. You at least have done some. I need to finish what is on the needles first. All these wonderul talented women just keep us want to read and do more and more, just to let you know you are not alone!!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

This site really should have a warning. Caution high probability of addiction. Abandon hope all ye who enter here. It wouldn't stop any of us true afficionados, but we could let our families know not to expect us to know when it's dinner time or bed time.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes that sounds very convincing!! I don't do face book either!!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> annie h said:
> 
> 
> > have to agree with you Maryanne I seen a pattern on here for entrelac went to lys and started one Friday and I love it
> ...


Now you all have me curious what is entrelac?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL... it's our fault she's not getting sleep. Well, that's what happens when you join the best ever online knitting forum. We're all not getting enough sleep.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> Please maryanne, What is entrelac? It is a new word to me xxx


Entrelac is French for interlaced. It is a knitting technique that makes the knitting fabric appear woven. It looks great felted too. If you go to the search box at the top of the page and type in entrelac, you will get a lot of information. It is very popular right now, and everyone is fascinated by it. I've been doing it for about 25 years and it still fascinates me.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

This is entrelac...I warn you it is addicting. The first site is pics of entrelac the second a how to on UTube. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=entrelac&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-Address&rlz=1I7TSND_enUS405US405&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=k93sTaKPAcXh0QGooMmtAQ&ved=0CD4QsAQ&biw=1596&bih=703






What are you waiting for? Get some yarn and have a go.


----------



## wareagle (May 16, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern for your Navajo blanket. I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's eyes are bugging out from readin these. Thanks


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

SilverLady and Soke-Fong,

Have you tried the Knit Picks Harmony needles.They come in three different materials and you can buy them in sets or individually. They have a sampler set so you can try them all. 

The Harmony needles are highly polished and attractive laminated wood. They have sharper and longer points than bamboo, and the yarn slides easily on them. I do not like metal needles at all. Wood is much more comfortable to me and easier on my hands. I bought individual Harmony needles from Knit Picks in the sizes I use the most and have been pleased with then so far.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Have you looked at The Black Sheep too for reduced yarns? Irene


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

I know - I'm the same, just have to look before i go to bed and then I'm off looking at all sorts of things. I have 2 baby cardigans and an afghan almost finished but not quite! Have been ordering wool online. My wool lady wi :-( ll be lovin' my new addiction!


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

Woops didn't mean to put that grumpy face in!


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

WOW!!! Just looked at the above site - there are some fantastic things on there


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Laurelbee said:
> 
> 
> > Please maryanne, What is entrelac? It is a new word to me xxx
> ...


It appears to be like the basketweave pattern. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

You are so right. Aren't all the people great. I love this forum too. Happy Knitting to all, Cindy


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


Oh, I know! There are so many to try and I won't live long enough to do them all. I have been printing out the instructions to the ones I particularly like and making an organized 'library' of them. That way, I can always say "Hey, I think I will do that now" and not feel like I MUST get to it right then. It does help that feeling of never being able to do them all!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Laurelbee said:
> ...


Wrong. The basketweave stitch is a combination of knit and purl stitches and is knit in horizontal rows as normal

Entrelac is directional knitting without having to cut your yarn when a module or unit is finished. You cast on and knit a series of base triangles, then you knit a series of rectangular blocks attached on one side to the triangles. If you go to the links provided earlier by Sutalee youcan siee examples and how it is done. There is also a lot of info if you search entrelac in the search box above


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I got roped in, too! I was just looking, and lo and behold! Found a site with dishcloths of all 50 states! Being from WV originally, I had to knit one right away! It turned out nice. I had it folded and sitting on the coffee table. Opened the dishtowel drawer to get a clean dishtowel, and there it was! My grandson had put it away for me! ) Love all the new projects, pics, and ideas! Still learning! Thanks!


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > hehe it would seem I AM NOT the only one who has fallen in love with this site then....My H tells me I am have become addicted to it...I THINK HE IS RIGHT!!!!
> ...


Dishcloths are not just for dishes, they make great light and airy baby blanket. Have already made one now I'm on the way to make another with another patten. Bell


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


BUSY! BUSY! BUSY! lol. Good for you.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

maryanne said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


I just checked out the 2 sites. Looks like something I might play around with once I get the grandkids Xmas gifts done. I love the scarf that was shown on the first site. Looks like something I would love to try.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

This past Christmas my son opened up one of his gifts and he said "great...dish cloths." He was really excited about getting more...have been giving them to him for the past three years and didn't know if he like them or not...now I know what to make for him for next Christmas...DISHCLOTHS...ha, ha


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow Traffy, you've been busy! Glad to hear we're inspiring you but don't wear yourself into a frazzle. Remember: there will always be too many patterns and not enough time. (Yes, sad but true. It hurts my heart to even write those words.)


----------



## jacqui c (Jan 23, 2011)

I have also become addicted. And YES it's so much better than facebook. I only check them once a day. This has almost become my home page!!!!! Enjoy!!! This is a great group ladies and men who are so willing to help you, whether it is to find something or teach you through a pattern problem. I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!! jacqui
oh yeah, ignor my spelling-I haven't found spell check here yet.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Addicted too-
Visiting is a treat I give myself when I've completed the chores I've set - or sometimes when my spirit just needs refreshing.

So much fiber, so little time...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

jacqui c said:


> I have also become addicted. And YES it's so much better than facebook. I only check them once a day. This has almost become my home page!!!!! Enjoy!!! This is a great group ladies and men who are so willing to help you, whether it is to find something or teach you through a pattern problem. I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!! jacqui
> oh yeah, ignor my spelling-I haven't found spell check here yet.


Jacqui...where in Ct are you? Any LYS near you?


----------



## sgilman (Feb 26, 2011)

I would love to try this technique, I wonder if you could use it for dishcloths?


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Muppet, I looked on the site you recommended but I am pound ingnorant and do not know what the translation into US dollars would be. Thanks anyway


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

I have the same problem. I seem to be knitting some dark colored bags that I didn't even know about. One under each eye!! Good luck with toning down those projects! Enjoy!
Cindy


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't think anyone cares if we misspell or not, thank goodness! But I do keep the online dictionary in the background just in case my mind goes blank (which it does often!


jacqui c said:


> I have also become addicted. And YES it's so much better than facebook. I only check them once a day. This has almost become my home page!!!!! Enjoy!!! This is a great group ladies and men who are so willing to help you, whether it is to find something or teach you through a pattern problem. I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!! jacqui
> oh yeah, ignor my spelling-I haven't found spell check here yet.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## jesuislp (Feb 9, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


Hi there,
You are not alone! I log on a couple of times a day when I can. I love to see what others are up to, get advice on a gnarly knitting problem, or just take in all the encouragement that happens on this site.

Sadly, I totally missed any mention of Navaho blankets, and would love to see what you've done and learn about the patterns you found. I have a keen interest to make up something in those beautiful "southwest" colors. Please share, when you can.
Thanks ~ lp


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Traffy...it is sort of a warm fuzzy thing going on here. You know you always have friends with the same interest as you have. I'm with the rest..if I spent as much time working on all my projects and the ones waiting to be started as I do on the site, maybe I would complete more of them....I love getting up in the morning and checking things out here. Have a good day exploring!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


Dear Traffy, Itis comforting to know that there are many out there who share this particular kind of OCD At least it is a good obsession, to a point. 
Years ago, when I held down 2 jobs to support my four kids (while their Dad pursued his lost youth), I was addicted to smoking. then I caught the Hong Kong flu,which put me to bed for almost a month! That ended my addiction to smoking,as I could barely breathe air. A blessing in disguise!

in order to get through the first few weeks of coping with withdrawal symptoms, I took up crochet, and eventually quilting, and knitting, strategy to keep my hands busy. Going from one obsession to others,but at least the new ones were, and are productive. I've made afghans, sweaters, wool socks, rugs from T-shirt yarn, slip covers, dishcloths, baby bootees and layettes, and remodeled clothes into new ones. Could not be happier with my new addictions. The only thing that compares is reading a new Tom Clancy novel.

Welcome to this forum, Friend. my only suggestion is try not to overwhelm yourself with WIPs and UFOs. I have a quilt I started 5 years ago for a friend for a wedding present, not quite finished yet. Of course,many other projects did get done in the interim, and luckily that couple is still married! So I will finish it soon, for an anniversary gift, I suppose. I send them pictures of it form time to time. Here it is for you folks,even though it is not knitted or crocheted.
Sorry the pic is sideways!
Mrs.Mac in Texas


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

sgilman said:


> I would love to try this technique, I wonder if you could use it for dishcloths?


It will work perfectly and make an extra thick dishcloth if you knit the entire entrelac dishcloth in garter stitch. The garter stitch will make the rectangles a perfect square so the cloth squares up well and the backside of the joins should be less obtrusive also.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Purplefrog (May 4, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Well Traffy163, you forgot entrelac.You'd better stay away from it because it is highly addictive. But really get some sleep.


I just had to go look this up gee thanks for the new project I dont have yarn for. Now I have to go to the yarn shop Entrelac looks amazing in a contrasting color. Bet my purple and green colors would make an amazing shawl with that pattern


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, at 60 I joined Facebook and I just find it boring and not a bit me.More interesting knitting and looking on ebay for wool oddments.Shirley


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

I have the same problem. I seem to be knitting some dark colored bags that I didn't even know about. One under each eye!! Good luck with toning down those projects! Enjoy!
Cindy


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> My first project in entrelac was a scarf for my sister. I had to learn it so I could convert it to my machine.


I have never tried entrelas, looks like on a scarf it would be easier. I still don't know anything about it.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Very. I agree with you wholehardy.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Mrs Mac

I call it my compulsive obssesive/obssesive compulsive creative art outlet. I too had four children to bring up myself with no help financially, physically or mentally. If I hadn't had my knitting I doubt I would have gotten through it, much less remained same.


----------



## Dece (Apr 10, 2011)

Missed the Navajo blanket, would love to see that one.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Well Taffy, when I posted a big welcome to all new members just over a week ago.......I did warn you that it was a very addictive site. Now you know it is, I spend more time on here now, than doing what I should be doing. But what the heck, it's fun, and you learn so much.


traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> get a timer and set it otherwise you can be here all day and night


Everyone is doing the same.... Can't get off the site. And I should be doing other things. My Grandaughter & her little one, got in at midnight from Ca. stayed at her mothers, and called me an hour ago that she would be down soon.
Lunch is ready, but I need to get dressed. Good thing i made lunch last night and stuck it in the oven this am. Setting her in my undies just had to get on to see what is up.
Welcome and forget about the the house work. it will be there later......


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I have doing dishcloths for the past 3 years. Everyone seems to love them because they are useful and work great. I tried all different patterns but I usually stick to the same one to give at christmas. I can almost do it with my eyes closed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


How's about getting a laptop? That way you could be IN your bed resting and KPing at the same time? :thumbup:


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I totally agree with you. Once you get on this forum, it's hard to get off. There are so many interesting and cute projects that others are working on or creating! I'm glad I'm retired and have most of my day to just read and explore! Thanks to all for sharing!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Annie baby shugar dumpling...my dear friend....I got my e-ciggy to stop smoking today...*shudders*...keep me in prayers ......
I am sooooooooooo proud of you Annie...KEEP UP THE awesome work.

Hugs and God Bless us all,

Camilla



annie h said:


> O my goodness you have become addicted like mst of us on here it dosen't take long finish all them projects if you eer get the time when you not on here. Lik yourself I lovethis forum too not just fothe knitting they even helped me give up smoking its just great
> 
> Anne frm Ireland


----------



## Jo-Ann (Mar 1, 2011)

I just have to say...... I was out of yarn about 3wks ago and I swear I was going through withdrawl! I was looking around to see if I had missed some scrap yarn to make bootie's or anything small! I think I just love to create things and keep my hands busy! As soon as I purchased some more yarn I was back in my happy place again! :lol:


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Hello, to everyone. Hope all are knitting up a storm. Now lets talk. I have a kool pattern for a beautiful "entrelac" shawl pattern. Will post if any one wants it. I love making dish cloths when I get tired. I cast on as many as my straight needle can hold and make several at the same time. Same pattern but in diff colors. I just can't make one of a simple item. It's not productive. Oh and yea I LOVE THIS FORUM I spend time time with other adults that has the same hobby. LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Vern said:


> Hello, to everyone. Hope all are knitting up a storm. Now lets talk. I have a kool pattern for a beautiful "entrelac" shawl pattern. Will post if any one wants it. I love making dish cloths when I get tired. I cast on as many as my straight needle can hold and make several at the same time. Same pattern but in diff colors. I just can't make one of a simple item. It's not productive. Oh and yea I LOVE THIS FORUM I spend time time with other adults that has the same hobby. LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!


Now you know we want it. Stop teasing and post it already.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Scandanavian knits - JACKPOT! Try jessica-tromp.nl.
Her site also encourages you to use your math 
capabilities (if you need a challenge). I'm going to use 
some of her charts to make bookmarks -- so simple, 
even the kids can do it. Check it out.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


Hi, welcome. This forum is great isn't it! I felt just like you and I like to be up late so it's perfect for me. You will meet so many nice people with talent, like I just met you. Feels like the Fourth of July here when all the beautiful fireworks go off and you don't know where to look first. So much fun. Im Glad you joined.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Aljellie, I will post it today for you. Just keep a watch out for it.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Me to I am watching for it also...LOL


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, to everyone. Hope all are knitting up a storm. Now lets talk. I have a kool pattern for a beautiful "entrelac" shawl pattern. Will post if any one wants it. I love making dish cloths when I get tired. I cast on as many as my straight needle can hold and make several at the same time. Same pattern but in diff colors. I just can't make one of a simple item. It's not productive. Oh and yea I LOVE THIS FORUM I spend time time with other adults that has the same hobby. LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!
> ...


you guys are hilarious. I'm sitting here all by myself, smiling.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

I am also addicted to this website. I am not getting anything done.
I would like to know where you got the Navajo blanket pattern and also the dishcloths.
Thanks.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the crazy world of knitting and crocheting.
I am also doing something. Can't leave home without one!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

cimiron said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > sweetnessprecious said:
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss. This site has many nice people and will help you get through this hard time. Want prayers? I'll send some.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Soke-Fong said:


> I see nobody is going to dissuade me from buying new bamboo needles so I think that I will indulge myself, afterall the other sets of needles I have are some years older than my daughter and she is 22 !!


My advise = when in doubt buy it. Works for me. You can always use more needles and such nice ones


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

the first week of the tea party, i seem to have done nothing else. it was so much fun talking with people all over the world it seemed. knitting and food, food and knitting. i had to cut back or nothing would get done--like the garden.

this site has been great fun for sharing and learning.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


I wholeheartedly agree. I don't have time for Facebook.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

marchwater said:


> LAUGHING OUT LOUD! And now wait until you find the patterns for the cute little animals or the cute little hats that look like cup cakes! Thankfully we all keep each other going and cheering each other on!


Cute little hats that look like Cupcakes??? Where???


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Soke-Fong - Did you see the cocoon in the 
bumble-bee fashion? I think I saw it in the 
Unread Topics section. Don't you have flea 
markets there or even car-boot sales? I'd try there 
for needles. I've heard the new bamboo ones from 
China sometimes have little snags, but you can file 
them down with an emery board, then smooth the
needle with a sheet of wax paper. Check on E-Bay 
"Bamboo Knitting Needles" just to see what the 
shipping cost would be-- Probably take 6 weeks 
or so to get them. There is also a crochet version.
Just curious, what size bamboo do you need?
~~AZ Mom ~~


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Annie baby shugar dumpling...my dear friend....I got my e-ciggy to stop smoking today...*shudders*...keep me in prayers ......
> I am sooooooooooo proud of you Annie...KEEP UP THE awesome work.
> 
> Hugs and God Bless us all,
> ...


Camilla I'm sending you a PM


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to "farm" and play other games on Facebook and found it was consuming way too much of my time. I now just go on to check what my family/friends are up to. Before joining Knitting Paradise the first thing I would do is check my email. Now I immediately come here. This "home" is such fun and everyone is so kind and down to earth. No pretensions. Thanks to all of you for helping make my day brighter. Barbara



cimiron said:


> sweetnessprecious said:
> 
> 
> > Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jo-Ann said:


> I just have to say...... I was out of yarn about 3wks ago and I swear I was going through withdrawl! I was looking around to see if I had missed some scrap yarn to make bootie's or anything small! I think I just love to create things and keep my hands busy! As soon as I purchased some more yarn I was back in my happy place again! :lol:


I'd rather be without coffe than yarn! OMGosh ours would be an unhappy house. :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

kazza44p said:


> Hi There,
> Where in Downunder are you? I am originally from Geelong, Victoria, did rN training in Melbourne at the Alfred Hospital Prahran, then Sydney St Vincents hospital, Darlinghurst. Now I am living in Indian Rocks Beach on the Gulf in Florida. We are 100yards from the beach. I take my chair and knit on the beach. One knitter came up and asked for a photo to show her knitting group, Ha Ha!
> 
> I know what you are saying about becoming smitten. I am soon to be a grandmother and all I want to do is scour the internet for baby patterns and knit. I have photos of my projects on ravelry.com under same user name as here kazza44p. I have a really cute coccoon pic attached here and can send
> ...


Should I be worried that baby will go down in the sack and smother? Are they safe?


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome! If you're Down Under am I Up Over?  You're right about this forum. I'm addicted. I'm beginning to spend more time here than on my project. You see, when I see something interesting I google, which leads me someplace else which leads someplace else..... Before I know it I'm on a site about rare camelids in South America that are sheared only every other year and whose resulting yarn sells for $299.00 a skein and there's a tailor in Australia that makes extemely expensive overcoats from it-well you get the picture....


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Vern, I'll keep watching. That's what I do all day anyway.
Ellie


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> sweetnessprecious said:
> 
> 
> > Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)
> ...


I have no wish to join facebook, I think I may be missing what it's all about. What I gather is that you go on line and tell everybody everything about yourself am I right? I'd rather KP. Why would anybody be interested in a stupid 62 yr old woman eh? My pal goes on and she's 70. She's stupid too. :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> Please maryanne, What is entrelac? It is a new word to me xxx


I put in entrelac pattern in google and they sent me to knitty otter and there is a pattern with pictures of steps. I'm sorry I do no know how to send it to you but it is there and looks inviting.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

At one of the links given (one in Texas) they had an entrelac washcloth pattern for sale. What a great way to learn this new skill and probably don't need to purchase the pattern. One can probably just go to YouTube to learn how.



flginny said:


> jeanmb said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about the entrelac. I've made 2 llllooooonnnnngggg scarves and have yarn for 2 more. Working with variegated yarn is so much fun seeing what pattern develops
> ...


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, I've started setting a timer for being on this site. I just love it. So many friends from everywhere with all kinds of help and ideas. Oh yeah,,, sometimes I completely ignore the timer... LOL


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Laurelbee said:
> 
> 
> > Please maryanne, What is entrelac? It is a new word to me xxx
> ...


Please, please tell me what entrelac is? Am I thick (think carefully before you answer that) hahaha


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Maw said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > annie h said:
> ...


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

hahaha! glad you joined the rest of us nutcases who can't just stop at one project!


----------



## Aunt Lily (May 20, 2011)

Hi Traffy163... I don't respond to many cuz I just don't have the time. Welcome from Southern Californis! You are amazing, I s igned on in March and have only done dish cloths, but am enjoying doing them and giving them away. Please show us some of your work on succeeding posts. Love this site!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Sutalee, for the links to entrelac. On page 7. I had to stop and when I got back--about 20 min later, everybody was on page 12. Of course I had forgotten which page I was on. From now on I think I'll make a note of it.

Carolyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

taffy - i would also like the pattern for the blanket.

sam


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

ditto to the addiction quotes. I've been in bed with flu four days now but still get up to check out the site and have even snapped some of my work which I've finished in bed and posted. My husband thinks I'm totally out of my mind getting u during the night but I just have to check a 'couple of messages' and 2-3 hrs later I'm still there in my lambswool bed socks dressing gown hot tea thermos and anticol throat lollies chasing up some pattern or other someone has posted a site about. Getting better though


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

littleladybug -

would you share the website where you found the fifty state dishrag patterns. i would like to add them to my notebook of dishcloth patterns.

thank you

sam


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

try this:
http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/dishclothes-potholders



thewren said:


> littleladybug -
> 
> would you share the website where you found the fifty state dishrag patterns. i would like to add them to my notebook of dishcloth patterns.
> 
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I have a laptop but use my iPad because you can spread the pictures to make them larger and clearer and it spell checks as I type and it puts apostrophes into contractions and it capitalizes the beginning of a sentence. Tried the forum on my laptop yesterday and missed these features. I use a stylus to type. Of course I still make mistakes and I do not know how to get to the bottom of a message to reply unless I hit return button 3 times and backspace 3 times repeatedly. Could anyone tell me the right way to do this? It is nice to KP anywhere in comfort. I would like to send a private message but do not know how. I can answer the ones I get. Right now I have a delema-- get a teacup chououah as planned or take in a stray young cat who hs appeared on my porch very hungry. I'm feeding her and plan to spay her to save her some misery. Please private message me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mrs mac --

i'm with you - a new tom clancy book is an excuse to drop everything to be able to sit down and read. i also like to reread some of his book. i also like ludlum's books.

sam


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I have a laptop but use my iPad because you can spread the pictures to make them larger and clearer and it spell checks as I type and it puts apostrophes into contractions and it capitalizes the beginning of a sentence. Tried the forum on my laptop yesterday and missed these features. I use a stylus to type. Of course I still make mistakes and I do not know how to get to the bottom of a message to reply unless I hit return button 3 times and backspace 3 times repeatedly. Could anyone tell me the right way to do this? It is nice to KP anywhere in comfort. I would like to send a private message but do not know how. I can answer the ones I get. Right now I have a delema-- get a teacup chououah as planned or take in a stray young cat who has appeared on my porch very hungry. I'm feeding her and plan to spay her to save her some misery. Please private message me.


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I agree with the addiction. My husband said I have lost my mind and am going to knit myself to death. But..I find it actually relaxes me. Too many projects going and a veery long wish list. I have to focus on my present projects so I can move on to my wish list. Never will I slow down though. I have learned that when my eyes start to drift closed, it's time to go to bed.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

Do the shrug first, then you can keep warm knitting during your autumn!

Of course, it will be 100 degrees F here in south Texas today!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i buy my bamboo needles at joann's and have had no trouble with them - need to polish them with a little pledge one of these days just to smooth them out. 

sam


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Vern said:


> Hello, to everyone. Hope all are knitting up a storm. Now lets talk. I have a kool pattern for a beautiful "entrelac" shawl pattern. Will post if any one wants it. I love making dish cloths when I get tired. I cast on as many as my straight needle can hold and make several at the same time. Same pattern but in diff colors. I just can't make one of a simple item. It's not productive. Oh and yea I LOVE THIS FORUM I spend time time with other adults that has the same hobby. LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!


Please post it. It sounds like a good one. Thank you.


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> cimiron said:
> 
> 
> > sam07671 said:
> ...


Tons of prayers from PA. Knitting and Crocheting are very therapeutic, so keep being busy. This is a great group and way to make new friends. I get busy and can't get on sometimes, but other times I spend all my time reading the threads. I love learning new things. Happy knitting.


----------



## jbreach (Jun 5, 2011)

Who can tell me how to change my log in name.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lap said:


> I printed off a conversion chart that I have found helpful
> 
> You can find it here
> 
> http://www.yarnforward.com/tension.html


I've attached another, the best in my opinion.
I just wish I could remember what webstite I got it from!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ernai said:


> ditto to the addiction quotes. I've been in bed with flu four days now but still get up to check out the site and have even snapped some of my work which I've finished in bed and posted. My husband thinks I'm totally out of my mind getting u during the night but I just have to check a 'couple of messages' and 2-3 hrs later I'm still there in my lambswool bed socks dressing gown hot tea thermos and anticol throat lollies chasing up some pattern or other someone has posted a site about. Getting better though


Glad you are on the mend but really pleased you can manage to struggle to your KP. We all have our cross to bear haha :thumbup:


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

:lol: Im sure you will find more...now about socks crochet, he he he glad you like the site, I have to MAKE myself come off or I too would be going to bed as the alarm went off. I have one afghan, one adult jumper, two seperate baby cardies, and a shawl on the go at the moment, plus bits of crochet ( im just learning) that I have been practising . from elaine


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Soke-Fong said:


> Someone please talk me out of buying a whole new set of bamboo knitting needles, or two sets - straight and circular ones !


Uh ... why? Doesn't _every_ knitter need multiple sets of needles? Some super pointy, some less so. Some in metal, some in plastic or acrylic, some in wood or bamboo. Short ones, long ones, circular ones of assorted lengths. Old ones, new ones. And crochet hooks, too!

Go ahead! Buy them! Besides, they take up much less space than yarn. There's always room for another set of needles! :-D

(and I don't want to be alone in my collecting of needles!)


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh Cimiron, so sorry for your loss. Having something to do is the best medicine for getting things back to normal (as much as they can be) and this wonderful group should be #1 on your list. I've never seen a forum where there is no fighting, name-calling, et cetera, and people are happy to help each other. Closest thing to a family I can think of. I hope things never change in here.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.bartlettyarns.com/

American mill


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Mebo!!!

100 F. that is WARMMMM. I cannot stand the heat because of my hot flashes. When it get 30 or 35 in Montreal I just go crazy. It is a good thing I have air conditionning at home and right now at the office. Fiewwwww

Janina


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sandi67 said:


> traffy, i missed the navajo blanket pattern . do u have it. would you mind sending it to me. i can't find one and i would like it. i know what you mean about this site i have to do mine at 4am in the morn. so i can get anything else done


Narrow Step pattern: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html

photos: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan

variation on same technique - Navajo: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Dick I loved your "pattern in a nutshell" for the shrug. Sometimes I "over-think" a project and it becomes daunting. With your attitude, I think I _can_ knit a shrug. Thanks.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> I agree about the entrelac. I've made 2 llllooooonnnnngggg scarves and have yarn for 2 more. Working with variegated yarn is so much fun seeing what pattern develops
> 
> And then there are SOCKS!
> :thumbup:


Jean, I'm with you. Love variegated yarns and watching the color patterns develop keeps my mind occupied as I knit. Took me a bit to figure out when adding a new skein I needed to match up the colors so the pattern didn't change.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitting Daily has a great tutorial on entrelac. I printed it out and work from that when doing this technique. There are youtube videos, too, that are pretty good.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Amen!


lkellison said:


> Oh Cimiron, so sorry for your loss. Having something to do is the best medicine for getting things back to normal (as much as they can be) and this wonderful group should be #1 on your list. I've never seen a forum where there is no fighting, name-calling, et cetera, and people are happy to help each other. Closest thing to a family I can think of. I hope things never change in here.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

link to entrelac scarf pattern

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/24498/showcontent.aspx


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

It's too warm for me, too. This year I hardly gardened at all, because it got so hot so fast.

We women of a certain age don't need any outside temperature help! That's why most of the sweaters I knit for myself are cardigans...I can get out of them faster.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


That quilt is just beautiful. They will love it.


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Well Traffy163, you forgot entrelac.You'd better stay away from it because it is highly addictive. But really get some sleep.


Martann, I had to look up entraloc (spelling) as I never heard of it. Saw a sample on Youtube. It is beautiful, but I am not ready to take it on. Wish I could get hands on help with that. I could totally see why it would be addicting!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


That quilt is just beautiful. They will love it.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

When I first joined I didn't get anything done for a month...I still look daily, but my obsession has lessened....


traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


Traffy, you didn't even mention our weekend tea parties hosted by FireballDave from London where we talk about recipes, and anything else we want to discuss. Please join us starting on Friday afternoons. You'll probably meet some of your countrymen there!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Vern: So you have 3 or so separate dishcloths on your needle at the same time. Are they all the same color? Good idea for sure. I know some sock knitters get that "second sock syndrome" and I don't blame them. But these cloths are different. I bet the next time I make some I will do it your way ;-)


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

[/quote]
Hi, welcome. This forum is great isn't it! I felt just like you and I like to be up late so it's perfect for me. You will meet so many nice people with talent, like I just met you. Feels like the Fourth of July here when all the beautiful fireworks go off and you don't know where to look first. So much fun. Im Glad you joined.[/quote]

I love your word picture here. That's "it" exactly. Thanks.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Oh Cimiron, so sorry for your loss. Having something to do is the best medicine for getting things back to normal (as much as they can be) and this wonderful group should be #1 on your list. I've never seen a forum where there is no fighting, name-calling, et cetera, and people are happy to help each other. Closest thing to a family I can think of. I hope things never change in here.


I used to knit a lot when I was young and got away from it as I sewed for my children etc, now this seems to be the perfect time for me to get back to knitting, but I have forgotten so much over the years. Thank you all for your caring for my loss, I will be fine just takes time


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well girls, it is almost 3pm here and I am ready to close up my laptop. I got on the bog very early this morning because I knew you guys would keep me entertained while I sewed my lastest project together. That is a knitted summer top. Now I have to put all edges (one at a time of course )back on the needles for some pretty, lacy edging.
You all are the most interesting, loving, caring...just the greatest. My eyes and fingers need a rest and my schnauzer, Sebastian, would love to take another walk!
Take care all, Love Shirley


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank goodness I'm retired so I can read all the posts. Of course that takes away from my knitting time! I can loose myself in KP and find hours have passed and I didn't even know it. What a great group of people.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh dear me thinks you are very tired, or there is a typo in your post...In the UK sitting on or in the bog is slang for toilet .....made me laugh anyway .. x elaine


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Oh dear me thinks you are very tired, or there is a typo in your post...In the UK sitting on or in the bog is slang for toilet .....made me laugh anyway .. x elaine


See, that's why this forum is so much fun! :lol:


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

yeh and were still on it ...bye bye from me x


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello Traffyl63. so pleased you ve found the sight. its great isn't it . why have we all been without a sight like this for so long. best wishes boring knit.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello Traffyl63. so pleased you ve found the sight. its great isn't it . why have we all been without a sight like this for so long. best wishes boring knit.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Oh dear me thinks you are very tired, or there is a typo in your post...In the UK sitting on or in the bog is slang for toilet .....made me laugh anyway .. x elaine


  try blog! See I couldn't just ignore my email letting me know I had a reply on KP. When I stopped laughing, I had to log back on to give you this!! Now I am turning my laptop off so have a ball. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## nana's cookies (Apr 28, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


This is just too funny, I got hooked on facebook when daughter needed "just one more person mom"; well realized I was wasting way too much time so went "cold turkey" and off those games..... then I met all you great people! But you are right I am getting things accomplished now. And love this site!!!


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, not just entrelac ... Fair Isle!! (neither of which have I done ...)


----------



## cdawley (May 23, 2011)

All I have to say, dear, is stay away from Ravelry.com. You'll never sleep again. <evil grin>

Cheryl, the Enabler


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> I agree about the entrelac. I've made 2 llllooooonnnnngggg scarves and have yarn for 2 more. Working with variegated yarn is so much fun seeing what pattern develops
> 
> And then there are SOCKS! :thumbup:


Hi Jeanmb, love, love the graphic. Where did you get it? please share. i want to make some really really colorful socks and am hesitant as I don't know where to start and need something simple. Thought maybe a tube pair with exciting way-out yarn if I can find some... getting there..k


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


That sounded convincing to me1

Karen


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Get on the internet and start hunting. There are yarn shops and factories all over the world...It will open a whole new addiction for you...you can probably even order up some of that yarn from Holland that you liked !!! Happy hunting.


----------



## Beverly Boyd (Feb 9, 2011)

I give up. Can somebody establish a camp where were we just wake up knit till we drop? Please I wanta go there.


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, Taffy, have you tried shopping for yarn on Ebay??? Whooooa, that's a realkick. I thought I was going to be in big trouble as the parcels kept comming in the mail. I thought I bet I spent a hundred dollars on yarn...then low and behold the PayPal bill came...I had spent around three hundred. Needless to say I've had to restrain my self. Those little purchases sure do add up and quickly at that. Welcome to the group!! I've been a "night owl" ever since I joined too.

Best stitches

Sandy


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

Taffy...OMG I also would like the Navaho pattern...I have only a few smaller projects in my "waiting room"...so this would be my big "project in waiting"


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the fun world of retirement and joy of crafts. The friendship, tantalizing suggestions, and help is absolutely amazing. Meet up with you about 3am LOL :-D


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

silverlady41 said:


> try this:
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/dishclothes-potholders
> 
> 
> ...


Checked out the web-site. It really is great...thanks mlk


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Oh yes...please a camp....we can just have sleeping beds and places to sit and knit...and talk....If I build it they will come.........and a chef that can make us wonderful meals to eat....what a wonderful cycle that would be...and maybe a pool to have a quick dip and reinvigorate.......just to freshen up eat and then back at it....and no men do we won
t feel embarased to swim however we want in whatever we want.....and maybe a bar so we can have a couple of those fun girlie drinks with straws in before bed....oh oh oh and a on hands massage therapist to help us with tired hands and shoulders and backs.....and people will come from all over the world to join in and knit..and we can cloth the whole world in lovely knits.....oh my....it is getting a little out of hand.....eeeeeekkkkkk...I see a pattern here.....knitting, stash, shopping, no sleep....we are all addicts...eeeeeekkkkk noooooo....ok..lets scale it back...how about a girls knitting weekend with pot luck meals where everyone brings things and when your hungry you can go to the fridge and find something to eat....and places to crash when you want.....there that sounds better...love ya all


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

cimiron said:


> lkellison said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Cimiron, so sorry for your loss. Having something to do is the best medicine for getting things back to normal (as much as they can be) and this wonderful group should be #1 on your list. I've never seen a forum where there is no fighting, name-calling, et cetera, and people are happy to help each other. Closest thing to a family I can think of. I hope things never change in here.
> ...


As with you I stop for a number of years and am just getting back to it. I think that it is alot like riding a bike once you learn you never forget. I just get confused with some of the new terms and find out it is done the same old way just another term used. But I am learning some new techniqujes I didn't know before. Humm guess you can teach a old dog new tricks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

there are knitting camps folks. Knitting Daily talks about an annual knitting gathering. I bet there are more than one. Vogue did an entire week in NYC this past winter with phenomenal workshops. This year I think it is on the west coast. I think it would be too frustrating for me, though, as I would want to try what everyone else was doing---detachment, need to practice detachment.


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I'm impressed. I would go with that reasoning. I have never spent so much time on the computer not playing games, since I found this site.

Love it


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

It warms my heart to know that I am not alone :lol: I have tried so many different things just because and entrelac??!!?? I went out and bought the Essential Guide to Interlace Knitting just so I can take my time to learn it. Now I'm hooked. I too draw the line on late night, I don't think I'll miss much by getting some zzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

guess what girls, have any of you tried making round dishclothes with short rowing?


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Aljellie, You can find the pattern on www.jojoland.com go to patterns then look under Rhythm Patterns on page 3... I left the shawl edge off. It's called "Autum"


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Oh Cimiron, so sorry for your loss. Having something to do is the best medicine for getting things back to normal (as much as they can be) and this wonderful group should be #1 on your list. I've never seen a forum where there is no fighting, name-calling, et cetera, and people are happy to help each other. Closest thing to a family I can think of. I hope things never change in here.


OOHHHHHHHHHHHH I second that, Don't you just feel that you're not judged and that everyone GENUALLY wants to help and be your friend. I feel so comfortable and at home. Thankyou to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

azmom101 said:


> Scandanavian knits - JACKPOT! Try jessica-tromp.nl.
> Her site also encourages you to use your math
> capabilities (if you need a challenge). I'm going to use
> some of her charts to make bookmarks -- so simple,
> even the kids can do it. Check it out.


Ok! Now I'm really in trouble, did that wandering thing again and now here's another site I just can't stay away from, which means that I probably won't be back to finish the rest of the post here that I haven't gotten to yet. My what a vicious circle or MERRY-GO-ROUND we are on and OHHHH what fun. I'm with all the rest of you. I think that we are all living such good and productive lives that we will just have to stick around for a very long time encouraging and learning and supporting each other. Prayers to all and Good and encouraging thoughts to those fighting addictions (other than handwork of course) Norah
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i would like directions on that - i have several round dishrag patterns that are knit on dp neddles.

now girls - remember - there are some men on this site.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathleen cubley of "knitting daily" has been talking about a knitting expo she is going to visit. you might check out her web site.

sam


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> now i would like directions on that - i have several round dishrag patterns that are knit on dp neddles.
> 
> now girls - remember - there are some men on this site.
> 
> sam


I have several round dishcloth patterns, some using short rows and other worked in the round on dpn's. This short row pattern is one of my favorites: http://www.knittingknonsense.com/lacyround.html
Here is another one that is very similar: http://www.mielkesfarm.com/dishclth.htm

And yes, I think all of our fellow knitters - including the men - should be welcome at our Knitting Camp.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Traffy, what do you wash dishes with if you've never heard of a dishcloth until now?

And yes, this forum is addicting!

Tami


----------



## laylajo (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure did convince me! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you tammy k - the dishrags are great - as soon as i copy the patterns i am going to check out the rest of the site - look at what other patterns they have. thanks again.

sam


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Vern said:


> Aljellie, You can find the pattern on www.jojoland.com go to patterns then look under Rhythm Patterns on page 3... I left the shawl edge off. It's called "Autum"


It's gorgeous! Did you buy the kit? I couldn't find just the pattern, which I'd prefer so I could dent my stash a little, but the kit seemed reasonable for all that yarn and the pattern. I think it doesn't need the edging. Are you going to post your shawl?


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I should be cleaning the house right now and where am I, on the computer with the knitting girls, gut I did put a load in the washer, doess that count?


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

THANK YOU. I have been looking for this. Some one had said she had one. I have printed it to my use in useing my stash. 
God Bless.


lap said:


> I printed off a conversion chart that I have found helpful
> 
> You can find it here
> 
> http://www.yarnforward.com/tension.html


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Can I quote you on that Josheli? LOLOL
No joke..

Camilla



josheli said:


> hahaha! glad you joined the rest of us nutcases who can't just stop at one project!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew! You are all so right! I am going to lose weight if I don't get off here and start making dinners. However, you can rest assured that I will return this evening. I don't want to miss reading any of your comments. Too much fun and eversomuch better than the telly. I'm starving!!!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Kp is as much of an addiction as Farmville. Between them I don't get much of anything else done. Oh well they keep me off the streets.


----------



## laylajo (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't worry your not alone.....sigh!!!!!  I've gotten a few beauties at thrift stores happy collecting :thumbup:


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, i found entrelac ; started it with a small shanked crochet needle. Got additive. My DH said let's go to Hobby Lobby and see what they have in needles. Yes they have a size M. It's wonderful. The enterlac is softer and loose and lays so much better than other one with an H hook. And it was only $1.99. I love my DH.


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

Try the side to side baby sweater from Ikelison(Sp?)....beautiful, easy.


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure does count! Anything you do for 10 or 15 minutes counts as a job! At least started...! You can finish it during the next commercial....

If I don't get to knit much in the daytime, I try to knit at night while watching MeTV and get up and do some work during the commercials!!!!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Traffy163 - how about those socks?


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you near Thornleigh? My daughter from the US married a very nice man from Australia and is now living there. I visited your lovely country last June and thoroughly enjoyed myself. I love this website-spend way too much time on it. Enjoy!


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> I just love this site and all you friendly peeps....thank you one and all.....


I think you may need an intervention! 
:lol: 
But I know what you mean.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

http://mylifeinknots.blogspot.com/search/label/Entralac%20Afghan Here is the site I found very helpful with entralac. Good pictures. I do not like cutting and hiding ends so when Iget ready to do a new row; I just worked over the yarn from the underside. Have fun. I mentioned earlier Hobby Lobby has great size needles from bumble bee(I think) they are plastic but sturdy and clear with a colorful center.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Taffy, I hope they told you there are two kinds of entrelac one is crochet the other knitting. The knitting style looks like a kinda basketweave. The crochet style looks quite different. I just started reading and if you find the post anyone know this pattern or lost pattern you might find it but your best bet is to search entrelac on u tube it shows both styles.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

what is Traffy 163


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanx. i was reading about getting crochet hooks for entrelac and wasn't taking it in, thinking there was a mistake. read the link and realized that crochet lends itself to entrelac very easily. i actually like the conciseness of doing each square with crochet and will try incorporating some into my smaller projects like hats and scarves.

it also seems much easier, to me at least, to use different stitches in the entrelac with crochet than knitting. so that is an exciting idea to play with.


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

That is really funny Elaine~ when I re read the post from your point of view I was laughing~!


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes I have to agree with everyone on here. This is a lot more fun then fb. and I love the new patterns I find all over. I have so much more to do now then I ever thought I want to do... I love all the advice too. Thank You, Thank You all.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

OMG I just found my sister! I too can't seem to get away from the........ hush.....you know what......I could stay on this site forever!
But, with all the things I do, I have to pry myself away and go get supper cooked, household chores done etc. Yuk!
Anyway, you did mention a "baby cocoon". Would you share a pattern with me. I have knitted two for a friend but did it by trial and error as I could not find what I wanted. I did write down what I did but, guess what, where the heck it is, is frustrating me trying to look for it. See what you can do for me please. This is Leonne in Ocean Springs, Mississippi, USA. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

brenda m said:


> guess what girls, have any of you tried making round dishclothes with short rowing?


Yes, my hairdresser was learning to knit and wanted to make one so while I was under the dryer I read the directions to her while she knit. And I helped her when she had a problem. One of her customers had given one to her and she wanted to make some for her friends. So I haven't actually made one myself, but I know the process.


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere......
It's Knitting Paradise........Everywhere!!!

Nice to be a part of the group!!! **Lady Di**


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Leonne said:


> OMG I just found my sister! I too can't seem to get away from the........ hush.....you know what......I could stay on this site forever!
> But, with all the things I do, I have to pry myself away and go get supper cooked, household chores done etc. Yuk!
> Anyway, you did mention a "baby cocoon". Would you share a pattern with me. I have knitted two for a friend but did it by trial and error as I could not find what I wanted. I did write down what I did but, guess what, where the heck it is, is frustrating me trying to look for it. See what you can do for me please. This is Leonne in Ocean Springs, Mississippi, USA. Thanks a bunch.


Leonne, here's one I made recently. Very easy and the only pattern I was able to find that had a drawstring at the bottom in case the baby needed to be changed.

http://********************************/2010/09/pss.html

See if you like it. Also, you can go to the top of this page, click on Search, type in baby cocoon and you'll be surprised at how many patterns will come up. Good luck!


----------



## kazza44p (May 5, 2011)

Here is the one I made. Let me know if it attaches OK.
Karen


----------



## samiyah (Apr 3, 2011)

maryanne said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > annie h said:
> ...


I just love this site because there is always some interesting and wonderful topics that always make me turn to this website several times a day.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I absolutely agree! I joined Facebook, found it was taking too much of my time responding to things I wasn't interested in, so I quit Facebook (not an easy thing to do - they don't want you to quit) and was quite happy until I found this forum. I love this forum. I can come and go as I please, and everything I read and every photo I look at is something I'm interested in. And to top that, if you can, I've made some wonderful new friends around the world!



sweetnessprecious said:


> Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> taffy - i would also like the pattern for the blanket.
> 
> sam


Hi thewren, another Buckeye, I like mystries also. My favori is John Patterson. Some of his has been made into movies. I have a friend that lives in Coldwater Mi that was born & raised in Defience. I live across state, about 30 mis south of Canton. Dennison.... Became friends with lady in Newcomerstown & one in New Philadelphia. Going to get together soon. have fun. n.j.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it normal for adults to have soooo much fun?


----------



## k9trainer (Mar 11, 2011)

This place is highly addicting and from my point of view, I find it a relatively harmless addiction, for the most part , I don't see us robbing stores or mugging people to get our latest hit of yarn or type of needle or patter. I think the rest of will help keep control, right ladies? Ladies? are you out there Oh no it is tooooo late.......
k9trainer


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

ME TOO


Annie Oakley said:


> Sure does count! Anything you do for 10 or 15 minutes counts as a job! At least started...! You can finish it during the next commercial....
> 
> If I don't get to knit much in the daytime, I try to knit at night while watching MeTV and get up and do some work during the commercials!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mcquire - james patterson is wonderful - i also like rex stout and his nero wolfe series.

sam


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

WHY????? :lol: (in regards to talking you out of purchasing more needles!)


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Someone was talking about wanting to go to camp. There is a camp in North Carolina called The John Campbell Folk School. They offer all kinds of classes including knitting.
www.folkschool.org/


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great addiction isn't it :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

k9trainer said:


> This place is highly addicting and from my point of view, I find it a relatively harmless addiction, for the most part , I don't see us robbing stores or mugging people to get our latest hit of yarn or type of needle or patter. I think the rest of will help keep control, right ladies? Ladies? are you out there Oh no it is tooooo late.......
> k9trainer


lololololol


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Let's not forget too that knitting is not illegal, well, unless you use the sharp points of the sticks to hurt someone. But none of us would ever do that, right?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

It is addicting. I just started a sweater and I want to go back to enterlac...I just finished another blanket and I hated to have it over...


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

OMG the Aussies are coming out of the woodwork. I didn't realize there were so many of us on this site. I spend hours reading all the information /checking out recommended sites/patterns etc. Also as it is winter here now it is definitely time for the needles and yarn to appear. This is just soooo good.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Oh dear me thinks you are very tired, or there is a typo in your post...In the UK sitting on or in the bog is slang for toilet .....made me laugh anyway .. x elaine


I know, hahaha, that's had me laughing too. Isn't language funny. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Nick said:


> Well, Taffy, have you tried shopping for yarn on Ebay??? Whooooa, that's a realkick. I thought I was going to be in big trouble as the parcels kept comming in the mail. I thought I bet I spent a hundred dollars on yarn...then low and behold the PayPal bill came...I had spent around three hundred. Needless to say I've had to restrain my self. Those little purchases sure do add up and quickly at that. Welcome to the group!! I've been a "night owl" ever since I joined too.
> 
> Best stitches
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Benet said:


> Oh yes...please a camp....we can just have sleeping beds and places to sit and knit...and talk....If I build it they will come.........and a chef that can make us wonderful meals to eat....what a wonderful cycle that would be...and maybe a pool to have a quick dip and reinvigorate.......just to freshen up eat and then back at it....and no men do we won
> t feel embarased to swim however we want in whatever we want.....and maybe a bar so we can have a couple of those fun girlie drinks with straws in before bed....oh oh oh and a on hands massage therapist to help us with tired hands and shoulders and backs.....and people will come from all over the world to join in and knit..and we can cloth the whole world in lovely knits.....oh my....it is getting a little out of hand.....eeeeeekkkkkk...I see a pattern here.....knitting, stash, shopping, no sleep....we are all addicts...eeeeeekkkkk noooooo....ok..lets scale it back...how about a girls knitting weekend with pot luck meals where everyone brings things and when your hungry you can go to the fridge and find something to eat....and places to crash when you want.....there that sounds better...love ya all


If only !!!! :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

crafty jeanie said:


> I should be cleaning the house right now and where am I, on the computer with the knitting girls, gut I did put a load in the washer, doess that count?


It's more than I've done :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, Littleladybug, you made me laugh out loud when I read that you "got roped in" because you "Found a site with dishcloths of all 50 states!" OMG, it doesn't take much, huh? I'm not making fun of you... I'm relating with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ditto for Australia


elaine_1 said:


> Oh dear me thinks you are very tired, or there is a typo in your post...In the UK sitting on or in the bog is slang for toilet .....made me laugh anyway .. x elaine


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the Aussies on this site. You'll love it and become as addicted to it as I am.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi there,
great place to spend time learning new tricks -
If only time stood still while doing it!

Well, don't forget to get some sleep in between ;-)))))


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, Welcome to all the Aussies from Southern California!!


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Hi darowil, I am from Adelaide too. Happy knitting! xxx


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes some one from Washington state told me here in N.C. about it. I sent for a catalog. They teach everything. I understand there is another one, but can not recall the name. It is also here in N.C. I would love to spend a week at John Campbell but it is very expensive. So you folk who might be interested do it before you retirer. 


Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Someone was talking about wanting to go to camp. There is a camp in North Carolina called The John Campbell Folk School. They offer all kinds of classes including knitting.
> www.folkschool.org/


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Aljellie, I didn't but the kit. Someone gave me the pattern. I will have to get my hubby to help me post a photo;not bright enough to handle on my own. If you give me your address I will mail you a copy out today. You can put it on private messages.


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL that's so true!!


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Benet said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes...please a camp....we can just have sleeping beds and places to sit and knit...and talk....If I build it they will come.........and a chef that can make us wonderful meals to eat....what a wonderful cycle that would be...and maybe a pool to have a quick dip and reinvigorate.......just to freshen up eat and then back at it....and no men do we won
> ...


Oh, yes! How soon will it be ready for us?


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi sweetie -






so you don't need to spend time searching - it'd a UTube demo on Entralac knitting - enjoy!!!!

Jaki

PS: hope this works for you xxxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

expecting 95 degree weather today and tomorrow along with about 80% humidity - have my a/c on high (after having the windows and doors open all night) - don't want to sweat on my knitting - lol. i had a "mr. slim) installed a year ago - made my mitsubishi (?) - the small unit sits outside -so quiet running you can stand beside it and not hear it - they make about a 3" hole up high on the wall and that is where the heat/ac unit is installed - it is very quiet - has a remote to handle fan speed - temp - vane direction, etc. i love it. you also get a tax credit for it. i love that it is on the wall up out of the way.

hope all are staying cool.

sam


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

jbreach said:


> How do I get to entrelac?


check YouTube. There are instructions on there.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Boondocks said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Benet said:
> ...


I would definitely be up for planning such a camp/retreat! I have planned women's retreats before. All we need is a venue(location) and a time! If you are serious about this, send me a PM and I will start working on it. It will not happen this year as these things take at least a year to plan. How does a long weekend in the Northwoods of Minnesota or Wisconsin sound to everyone?


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love this kind of knitting retreat, but couldn't afford it. I hope someone puts it all together though; I'd love to hear all about how it went.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> Hi darowil, I am from Adelaide too. Happy knitting! xxx


I had a pen pal (remember those?) in the early 1960s who was from Adelaide. I always thought that name sounded so exotic! Her name was even more so. I believe the name was Zarnatol. Maria Zarnatol was her name. We loved the Beatles! Happy times.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Boondocks said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Is it cool in the summer and mosquito free?


----------



## k9trainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey, from cool 90 degree Green Bay WI (Oh no the frozen tundra is melting!!!!) Anyway, I went to the chiropractor this morning and a girl in the waiting room was knitting, I went over to her and asked what she was making and then told her about our sight, hopefully she'll join us.

I get my central air on Friday when the temp is suppose to be down to 67. It figures, but then I will be able to use it the rest of June, July and August!!!!

k9 trainer


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

k9trainer said:


> Hey, from cool 90 degree Green Bay WI (Oh no the frozen tundra is melting!!!!) Anyway, I went to the chiropractor this morning and a girl in the waiting room was knitting, I went over to her and asked what she was making and then told her about our sight, hopefully she'll join us.
> 
> I get my central air on Friday when the temp is suppose to be down to 67. It figures, but then I will be able to use it the rest of June, July and August!!!!
> 
> k9 trainer


We were shocked last night when we saw all the high temps on the weather map on the 10 PM news. Everyone in the U.S. seems to be hot. We're lucky in N. VA to have had a new A/C unit installed in early Spring. They gave us a 2 1/2 ton unit and it's freezing us out of the house. I don't think we needed such a large unit. Well, it's still better than melting. I just put on a sweater when it gets too bad. We keep turning it on and off.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Well Traffy163, you forgot entrelac.You'd better stay away from it because it is highly addictive. But really get some sleep.


OMG Maryanne! I always wanted to try the entrelac...is it hard?


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow We are driving from 96 deg sunbury pa to midstate NJ and the sweatbox area to help out a cousin. Of all days. Only saving grace is the car has a/c and I can knit the whole way there - will have to rig up light that doesn't bother dear hubby so I can knit on the way home. I think the camp sounds wonderful. I might have to save to get there but the sanity would be worth it


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

traffy where did you find your navajo blanket pattern?


----------



## Bunique (May 9, 2011)

Could you tell us where the navajo blanket pattern is please ?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Weal said:


> Tomorrow We are driving from 96 deg sunbury pa to midstate NJ and the sweatbox area to help out a cousin. Of all days. Only saving grace is the car has a/c and I can knit the whole way there - will have to rig up light that doesn't bother dear hubby so I can knit on the way home. I think the camp sounds wonderful. I might have to save to get there but the sanity would be worth it


Did you know there are needles with lights in them? I think they have to be large to accommodate the light, but possibly not. I was sent them free with an order from Patternworks but I have not taken them out of the package because I really like small gauges. I took them to the knitting group but no one wanted them.

But I've read pro and con comments. Some like me think they are idiotic and some think they are lifesavers. To each his own.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Weal said:


> Only saving grace is the car has a/c and I can knit the whole way there - will have to rig up light that doesn't bother dear hubby so I can knit on the way home.


Would you have time to go to an outdoor/camping shop and buy a head lamp? That way you would have a light that shouldn't disturb your husband?


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you Jaki, the entrelac looks so interesting. Must try it xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should contact mjs and work a deal for her lighted knitting needles. lol

sam


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank YOU for the download, my daughter is expecting. She saw, on here a picture of the baby cocoon. She has been bugging me ever since. Thank You, I love this site and I am on here on and off all day. I really enjoy the company. I feel like I am in a knitting circle. Wish I could knit and talk at the same time. That would be great. Wonderful to know you all. God bless and Thanks for the company.....


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Whether you have been on this site for 1 day or 1 month we all find enjoyment in communicating with others who share our passion. No matter if you are a new knitter or have been knitting for 50 years we all learn something from each other. This site has been and continues to be a blessing. Happy knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Can't live without this site. Haven't been able to go on the computior for a couiple of days. Had to do yard work and finish a baby quilt for my girlfriend's new grand daughter. So now I need to get caught up on the lastest. Probably is a good thing that I work full time or I would never get off this site. Luv you all.


You just described me exactly.. Had to do the flower beds and then get my office set up - then I promised myself I could go to KP. Well the mother phoned and I had to go help her with her knitting - Time evolves - she taught me, now she is 90 and needs my help. But have all the chores done for the day, so here i am in the candy jar.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

I am really glad for this site. I have to stay up until 6am yes 6am every day.I have a dog that needs to walk every two hours. guess where I am almost all night? Oh! you guessed. 
Rose


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

OK EVERYONE...THIS IS THE SITE FOR THE NAVAJO BLANKET...EVERYONE HAS BEEN ASKING FOR....HAVE FUN ALL

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html

CHEERS CHRIS


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have been a member here for just 10 days or so....I have not been to bed before 4am any night since!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now at my age..am not sure if its dangerous but I KNOW it possibly isnt helping my health!!!
> 
> ...


Where did you find the Navajo blankets would love to get the pattern.
I need to stay up at night to walk a my very old dog. every two hours allllllllllllllllllll night long. 
Rose


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

LOVE this Navajo Blanket but I don't like to crochet; with no time to convert the pattern. A very beautiful blanket. Hats off to you Traffy163 for making it.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree you build it and we will come. I have two daughter that scrap book and they go to the mountian to camp every year or twice a year. They take there stuff and just put there picture in there book with new friends. Exchange ideas. You know some porch rockers and cot and good food is all we need. That would be a ball, count me in.



Boondocks said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Benet said:
> ...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Rose said:


> I am really glad for this site. I have to stay up until 6am yes 6am every day.I have a dog that needs to walk every two hours. guess where I am almost all night? Oh! you guessed.
> Rose


I wonder if your dog is related to mine???


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

traffy163, your post created 22 pages of sharing!! 

Entrelac... smintrelac. I can't attempt it until I finish all the socks I have in progress(~t), for a baby due in Augusta: one baby blanket, baby booties, a few baby socks, caps and one baby sweater... then I will begin to Knit My Own Royal Wedding... then comes the holidays and I begin knitting fingerless gloves... whew!! After all that, I can explore the adventures of Entrelac. Actually, I can't wait to learn it.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Some people talk about being addicted to Facebook but that isn't productive. At least here we get patterns and advice to accomplish something useful. (Did that sound convincing?)


This is so much better than facebook.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> > I am really glad for this site. I have to stay up until 6am yes 6am every day.I have a dog that needs to walk every two hours. guess where I am almost all night? Oh! you guessed.
> ...


This is such a gorgeous dog and I do wonder what breed. Maybe some kind of mountain dog? i am a rescuer, but do watch the dog show to see gorgeous creatures.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Rose said:
> ...


mjs, what kind of dogs do you rescue?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > TammyK said:
> ...


Sorry, I don't really do that, though I know people who do, but I do encourage people to get shelter dogs. I have in the past dealt with dogs abandoned by students. But I do have ten rescued cats, which keeps me sufficiently busy.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > TammyK said:
> ...


I realize I did not word that very well. Sorry about that.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ditto! I, too, have so many projects started. I read about something else and get so enthused and must start it. With I'd discovered this forem years ago!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry, I don't really do that, though I know people who do, but I do encourage people to get shelter dogs. I have in the past dealt with dogs abandoned by students. But I do have ten rescued cats, which keeps me sufficiently busy.[/quote]

I would say, yes, you are busy with 10 cats. I'd love to have that many, but it would probably mean divorce.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorry, I don't really do that, though I know people who do, but I do encourage people to get shelter dogs. I have in the past dealt with dogs abandoned by students. But I do have ten rescued cats, which keeps me sufficiently busy.


I would say, yes, you are busy with 10 cats. I'd love to have that many, but it would probably mean divorce.[/quote]

I rescued both my dogs, from there owner, boy dog was shot when he barked,girl dog left to fen for self most days then she (owner) would grab her take her home and tried up on a very short lead and left. Husky/malmut brother/sister from same litter. I also have 10 cats, 3indoor/outdoorcats the others are mostly wildbut stay around my house.they come when I call, walk with use, started to come into the house but I am not happy with that. 
Rose


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Rose said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I don't really do that, though I know people who do, but I do encourage people to get shelter dogs. I have in the past dealt with dogs abandoned by students. But I do have ten rescued cats, which keeps me sufficiently busy.
> ...


I rescued both my dogs, from there owner, boy dog was shot when he barked,girl dog left to fen for self most days then she (owner) would grab her take her home and tried up on a very short lead and left. Husky/malmut brother/sister from same litter. I also have 10 cats, 3indoor/outdoorcats the others are mostly wildbut stay around my house.they come when I call, walk with use, started to come into the house but I am not happy with that. 
Rose[/quote]

Mine can let themselves in and out through a window in the basement, so they can be where they want to be. I think the next-to-last rescue last year, an adult cat, has finally learned how to let himself out, although he figured out quite a while ago how to get in. I'm glad of that since I will be away for a week in July and I didn't want him to be trapped in the house.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

WELCOME traffy163! I can relate to what you are saying!
HAHA enjoy!


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

MY goodness...look what I started..have just looked thru everyones posts...what topics we have covered...whoever brought up the knitting weekend...you got me...I will even come to the States for it lol...but only is we have Young and Gorgeous male masseuses lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> MY goodness...look what I started..have just looked thru everyones posts...what topics we have covered...whoever brought up the knitting weekend...you got me...I will even come to the States for it lol...but only is we have Young and Gorgeous male masseuses lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Woo woo... I second that!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

And maybe hot tubs and alittle wine and......... :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jo-Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to say...... I was out of yarn about 3wks ago and I swear I was going through withdrawl! I was looking around to see if I had missed some scrap yarn to make bootie's or anything small! I think I just love to create things and keep my hands busy! As soon as I purchased some more yarn I was back in my happy place again! :lol:
> ...


I call my knitting bag my 'survival' kit because that is what I called the bag of stuff I took with me to amuse my child when he was young. Now he grabs my survival kit when we go places.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

k9trainer said:


> Hey, from cool 90 degree Green Bay WI (Oh no the frozen tundra is melting!!!!) Anyway, I went to the chiropractor this morning and a girl in the waiting room was knitting, I went over to her and asked what she was making and then told her about our sight, hopefully she'll join us.
> 
> I get my central air on Friday when the temp is suppose to be down to 67. It figures, but then I will be able to use it the rest of June, July and August!!!!
> 
> k9 trainer


What is your puppy wearing? He/she?is so cute.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> OK EVERYONE...THIS IS THE SITE FOR THE NAVAJO BLANKET...EVERYONE HAS BEEN ASKING FOR....HAVE FUN ALL
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html
> 
> CHEERS CHRIS


Thank you. I like it a lot.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Lol. yep I'm addicted too.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

silverlady41 said:


> Soke-Fong, re needles..
> Many people love the feel of bamboo and find the yarn doesn't slip as much as on metal or plastic. However, I feel they do not have a sharp enough point for the many things I knit. I recently bought Denise kit of circular needles which I also use as straight needles. I love everything about them. Of course, having owned my own shop, I have a set of each size and length; plastic and metal. I always reach for the circular first..... if I don't have a project on them! So, to answer your question.... I would not buy bamboo. (That should get you a lot of come back! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


No way go and buy a set in every size, can never have too much wool or too many needles


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dmarie said:


> Thank YOU for the download, my daughter is expecting. She saw, on here a picture of the baby cocoon. She has been bugging me ever since. Thank You, I love this site and I am on here on and off all day. I really enjoy the company. I feel like I am in a knitting circle. Wish I could knit and talk at the same time. That would be great. Wonderful to know you all. God bless and Thanks for the company.....


Thank YOU for your company.  I don't know where I'd be without my friends on KP. :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jo-ann... were you hyperventalating, and clutching your heart... delirious with fear? 

I fully understand.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

knittingqueenbarb said:


> That's because we have to do our part for our knitting friends in the other time zones. So it never stops. Actually my new favorite line..."not tonight dear - I'm in KNITTING PARADISE!


Knittingqueenbarb, you're a hoot!! I'm still laughing.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

This is waaaaay better than Facebook. I'm in Facebook and this forum doesn't even come close to what enjoyment, friendship and help I get from you ladies... and gents(there are a few). 

Knitting Paradise rocks!!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Would drop facebook all together, if it was not for my child, grandchildren and great grand children. I know from Krystal my little Ben, just weeks old had a temp. yesterday. My grand son went out and bought a 59 truck to tinker with. Simple but great news to me. No snail mail any more. You can post it and everyone knows. I love KP for we always have the same interest. Something so ease for one you post so we can all use.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Would drop facebook all together, if it was not for my child, grandchildren and great grand children. I know from Krystal my little Ben, just weeks old had a temp. yesterday. My grand son went out and bought a 59 truck to tinker with. Simple but great news to me. No snail mail any more. You can post it and everyone knows. I love KP for we always have the same interest. Something so ease for one you post so we can all use.


I love facebook. It has brought people back into my life from my childhood & teen years. I get instant picture gratification of my children & grands at Kennedy Space Center (only yesterday) & on vacation with my brother in law & niece at Disney World today. I get to stay in touch with all the children I didn't give birth to, but, have called me 'mom' for the last 25 years. I get to share my joys & sorrows with those who are important to me & close in heart, but, distant in miles. But I love KP more! lol


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like facebook too; but, it's for a different type of use.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

We really are an evil bunch, aren't we? lol

Here I sit, reading, writing and doing laundry, when I ought to be upstairs stuffing the Mermaid and octopus that I've completed for the grandbabies! I am one step nearer, the stuffing is on the stairs! lol

Laney in Ohio


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

KnittingKnonsense.com is a great wash cloth/ dish cloth site! many free patterns that are just too cute


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was on Facebook that I saw an ad for this forum. So if not for FB I wouldn't know about this. Other than that I don't much like FB, but for those who like it I can see how it would be a great thing.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Hi Knitters & Crocheters!

I am not familiar with entrelac. Can someone point me to a site where I can see/ get this pattern?

Thanks!

Purlie Girl


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Purlie Girl said:


> Hi Knitters & Crocheters!
> 
> I am not familiar with entrelac. Can someone point me to a site where I can see/ get this pattern?
> 
> ...


Here are a few links to get you started:

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/entrelac-base.htm











http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2010/08/13/enter-into-entrelac.aspx


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

I personally get a news letter from, knitting daily. My daughter says this is the web site, Knitting Daily<[email protected]onse.interweave.com I also get a email from Lion Brand Yarns. I got a shawl pattern from them, this is all I have on the print out. Free knitting Pattern 90415AD Island Shawl. Sorry I'm not at all very good on this here contraption. Good Luck I hope you find what you need...Dmarie


----------



## williw (Jun 2, 2011)

you are tooooo funny!!!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

You are soooo funny.

Janine ;-)


----------

